# How long can an IBS episode last?



## tummitrix123 (Jan 25, 2009)

I am hoping that this is just a flare up of my IBS and not something worse, but I get really full feeling and bloated after eating or drinking just a little bit, then it moves down my stomac into my intestines and I either get cramping and D right away or later. I also burp a lot and the D looks mucousy.Does this sound familiar to you, and can an episode last weeks or months? Can it affect your whole digestional tract???


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiMy last flair before finding recovery lasted constantly for almost 11 months. a flair can last a day, a week, a month etc. teh mucus and D after eating definately sounds like IBS. cheersIan


----------



## tummitrix123 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ian,What worked for you?What probiotic? I just started using vsl #3 and I don't know how long it takes to work.


----------



## vickieibsd (Jun 12, 2009)

3 months and counting!


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi TummytrixIt was a bifidus strain. it was my magic bullet. it can take up to a month before you start to see any changes, if that particular cocktail of probiotic is going to work for you. it is hit and miss untill you find a strain or cocktail that suits you, so if it dosent work in a month, move on to the next one.cheersIan


----------



## Lilaca (Jul 3, 2009)

My flareups usually last a week and start in the night which effects my sleep, have u tried any anti-spasmodics?


----------

